# Afzelia burl skinner



## Texasstate (Dec 8, 2019)

Working on a little skinner lined with red liners and some nice book matched afzelia scales. 

wondering what people think about the design ?

it looked better on paper ! Hahahah 
But now I can’t fix the lines. What I am most hung up on is the front of the handle toward the blade. Something seems off but don’t know what ?

maybe it’s cause I am a little more cautious of those lines usually ?? 

any and all feedback especially constructive criticism is welcome and encouraged

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 8, 2019)

It says titanium on the logo, is that just a name? The blade itself is not TI is it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

That's sexay. I'd leave it just like so. But I'm no knife maker. Just a oogler of beauty...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 8, 2019)

Some sort titanium bonded blank kit I got at woodcraft


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2019)

Looks great, like the sweep of the scales!
Where’s the sheath? 
Messin with you....that takes more or same time than the knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 8, 2019)

I can’t do sheaths hahahahah


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 8, 2019)

Justin I like the front of the handle to sweep back from the spine to behind the ricasso. See picture below. Your design is appealing to the eye but I am worried that where your handles front edge ends, the material is thin and could be damaged if dropped or misused.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2019)

Ah cmon, just think of it as a flimsy piece of wood!


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 8, 2019)

@Foot Patrol thanks brother that must be what I can’t wrap my mind around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 8, 2019)

It’s been driving me nuts


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 9, 2019)

If the burl is stabilized you can sweep down like he has (or tough wood/micarta).... do it all the time. 

In a design like this the 'ramp' will ease the blister (it will make) on ur hand if you have to use for a long stretch... Use a pin profile gauge to get them even


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2019)

Justin, just not sure...……..I know I could give you more feedback if I could handle it, use it......keep it 

Nice job. I really enjoy seeing the serious comments/suggestions. Just more stuff to stick in my brain and lose again. gorgeous work!!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2019)

Really like the knife, but it seems that it is swept back a bit too much. Little bit hard to tell without actually holding it. Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 9, 2019)

Feels awesome In the hand so I guess I’ll keep her for a bit


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 9, 2019)

Well here are some close ups after the first coat of poly

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2019)

Send it to me and let me see how it skins a deer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 21, 2019)

POLY!?!


Great otherwise :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

